# Ferals eating poisoned mice



## longhair (May 16, 2010)

Odd question.

Do ferals eat poisoned (dead) mice and are they deadly to eat?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think they would, if they were freshly killed. It wouldn't be safe for them. That's why cat owners can't use poison. They have to use traps, and put them where the cat can't go.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

My parents' dog got sick last summer from rat poison, even though my parents don't use rat poison and their dog stays in a fenced in yard. She does have a tendency to eat rats, so the vet thinks a neighbor may have put some out that a rat ate, then the dog ate the rat.

She got pretty sick but was ok in the end. It's serious business. Vet said a lot of cats and dogs get sick this way and many of them die as a result.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Yikes. My parents have a friend who sprinkles point into chipmunk holes - and he has a dog. Foolish man.


----------



## Tecibbar (Nov 9, 2010)

Ferals in my neighborhood seldom eat what they kill. Maybe because they are overfed and spoiled.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

When I stopped feeding them earlier this year to trap, they started eating squirrels.


----------

